# dwc question



## maineharvest (Aug 11, 2008)

Do i leave the air pump running 24/7?  and how often should i change the water?


----------



## Bleek187 (Aug 11, 2008)

I leave my pump on 24/7


I know people are gonna say im doing it wrong but, i dont change my water throughout the whole grow.. i just add water every week, add nutes (as needed), and adjust the PH.. I have no probs at all. 8 week grows geting great yields and very healthy plants throughout the grow.. this is just the way i do it tho. Honsetly if my res didnt hold so much water i would prolly change the water and clean the res after 4 weeks and maby every 2... but i dont feal like dumping out all that water with unused nutes and then refilling and adding food back into the new water... for me it would be a waist of money that i spent on plant food..


----------



## Maverick Rebel (Aug 11, 2008)

you gotta leave air pumps running to aerate water so roots get oxygen

happy grown bro 

the DWS (flush & drain) is easy maintenance and is only the Aeroponics that u need check flush due to the salt build up  causing blockages


M.R


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2008)

I run individual 5-gal DWC buckets.  I change the water and nutes in them every 7-10 days.  I am usually low on water by then (depending on plant size), so I am not really throwing out good nutrient solution.  

The air pump should run 24/7.


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks every body.  I think i got it all under control now


----------



## Elven (Aug 12, 2008)

Good Luck


----------



## growdammit (Aug 12, 2008)

Good luck and personally I reuse water from changes on house plants and garden plants if season is right.  Waste not want not.  Easier to change weekly than correct problems unless you really watch and test... I am usually over worked and stoned, so changing is easier... I have expirimented though!

Cheers, keep on keepin on


----------



## GeNYC 07 (Aug 12, 2008)

YOU NEED TO CHECK THE NUITS YOU ARE USING...   some nuits want you not to use an airstone at all.  can cause the nuits to fall out of solution other nuits can get foamey in the res so watch your labels.  pirana mix is an example of a foamey one AQUA FLAKES also says not to use the airstone.  so depends.


----------



## Elven (Aug 12, 2008)

growdammit said:
			
		

> Good luck and personally I reuse water from changes on house plants and garden plants if season is right.  Waste not want not.  Easier to change weekly than correct problems unless you really watch and test... I am usually over worked and stoned, so changing is easier... I have expirimented though!
> 
> Cheers, keep on keepin on



Thanks Grow! I am using that idea for my grow running it off to my soon to be lavender garden  They ought to love that


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 13, 2008)

I have been using the fox farm trio for my soil grows and was wondering if i can use it for hydro.  I cant afford a whole new set of nutes so hopefully they work for hydro too.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 13, 2008)

dont use FOX FARM BIG BLOOM in your HYDRO.

it will get it dirty and slimey.  and it coats everthing
and hard as anything to clean.


Stop tring to be cheap.

RUN your air stones/pumps 24/7.  it IS a MUST IN a DWC.

I know the whole arguement about how plants only feed at night and
yada yada yada.  The ones that dont water during dark cycles are usually using E/B tables and other
methods other than DWC.


----------



## Elven (Aug 13, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> dont use FOX FARM BIG BLOOM in your HYDRO.
> 
> it will get it dirty and slimey.  and it coats everthing
> and hard as anything to clean.



What about the Humboldt County products like Bushwhacker and Gravity? are those ok with hydro or aero to be more specific. :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## GeNYC 07 (Aug 13, 2008)

Elven i never used those.  I love the advanced OR Aqua flakes stuff is great for a lil less money.  Bcuzz and GH are also great products.  currently im using the gh one part organic with all advanced additives(*have tons laying around*).  It is working out great. but those are all great companies your local store should have one of those companies.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 13, 2008)

Humbolt Co. products like bushmaster and gravity are foliar sprays so they would not interrupt your current nute routine.  Humbolt is heavy duty stuff, cut the dose and re-apply another weak application.  And if using bushmaster be sure that you really want your plant to stop growing... because its like a light switch from what I have seen on others stuff.  Its expensive but lasts a long time since you only use one maybe two applications per plant.


----------



## GeNYC 07 (Aug 13, 2008)

these are foliar sparys????


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Aug 13, 2008)

Use an air stone in DWC  24 hrs a day, this is the only way you're roots are getting oxygen, since there is no flood or drain or drip sytem. Top off your pot daily with ph water. change your butrient every week or ten days at the most.  Don't buy into sloppy, lazy gardening where you'd keep nutrient for longere than ten days. After a few days, the ppm has already changed, and after a week, the plant is just growing in it's own waste, if you don't change the nute.
I do fresh nute once a week
top off with ph water once a day
Flush once a month.


----------



## GeNYC 07 (Aug 13, 2008)

420FREEDOM said:
			
		

> Use an air stone in DWC 24 hrs a day, this is the only way you're roots are getting oxygen, since there is no flood or drain or drip sytem. Top off your pot daily with ph water. change your butrient every week or ten days at the most. Don't buy into sloppy, lazy gardening where you'd keep nutrient for longere than ten days. After a few days, the ppm has already changed, and after a week, the plant is just growing in it's own waste, if you don't change the nute.
> I do fresh nute once a week
> top off with ph water once a day
> Flush once a month.


 

just to add remember if using co2 to keep air pumps above the co2 distribution tubes.  o2 rises co2 falls


----------



## growdammit (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes, bushmaster is a foliar application, I would check with some members here about further info that have more insight than I do, check some of the archive info here, there is probably something more detailed on application, risk etc...

Best of luck, Cheers to ya'


----------



## Elven (Aug 13, 2008)

growdammit said:
			
		

> Humbolt Co. products like bushmaster and gravity are foliar sprays so they would not interrupt your current nute routine.  Humbolt is heavy duty stuff, cut the dose and re-apply another weak application.  And if using bushmaster be sure that you really want your plant to stop growing... because its like a light switch from what I have seen on others stuff.  Its expensive but lasts a long time since you only use one maybe two applications per plant.



Bushmaster only halts vertical growth correct? I can use it to keep a mother manageable size while still getting clone spots? Have you used Humboldt Co. nutes in hydro? I figure that is a name to trust.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 13, 2008)

Humbolt is awesome from what some good buds have done with it.  I have the luxury of space for the few plants I grow for myself on regular basis.  You can use them on hydro or soil.  From what I have seen on their plants it stops upward growth with a quickness.  One friend was upset because it did too good a job!  He thought it would slowly stop.  

I have considered using it, but with hydro since its typically an indoor grow you can curb verticle growth by stimulating light cycles anyway.  Outdoor growers wanting more of a bush than an 8 foot wonder would probably benefit more from bushmaster IMHO.


----------



## GeNYC 07 (Aug 13, 2008)

why add a chem to stunt growth sorry very ignorant on this but why not just cut some of the growing tips from the top?  this will encourage the bottom to grow and slow the top from growing out for 3 or 4 days.  plus you will get more branches out of your upper branches.  making the plant bushey.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 13, 2008)

A manageable mother is a good use for bushmaster.  However, I am not sure of the effects long term????  I hope someone more knowledgeable about this product chimes in!  I am curious now too!  We should start a new thread about humbolt and their great line.  Gravity and purple max I have always been interested in too.


----------



## GeNYC 07 (Aug 13, 2008)

but wouldnt a good pair of scissors do the same thing?


----------



## Elven (Aug 13, 2008)

growdammit said:
			
		

> Humbolt is awesome from what some good buds have done with it.  I have the luxury of space for the few plants I grow for myself on regular basis.  You can use them on hydro or soil.  From what I have seen on their plants it stops upward growth with a quickness.  One friend was upset because it did too good a job!  He thought it would slowly stop.
> 
> I have considered using it, but with hydro since its typically an indoor grow you can curb verticle growth by stimulating light cycles anyway.  Outdoor growers wanting more of a bush than an 8 foot wonder would probably benefit more from bushmaster IMHO.



my grow space has limited height bout 5 feet and that has to include the distance between the lights. I was only going to use bushmaster on my mothers and in case I underestimate the vertical leap during flowering to prevent lightburn.


----------



## GeNYC 07 (Aug 14, 2008)

i use bending and topping for that but i guess as a safety sounds like it works. idk again i never used it.  but im very interested in seeing that used on one plant and not on another under the same conditions which does better


----------



## growdammit (Aug 14, 2008)

From the limited knowledge I have on those products I think they would work for your application.  They are a trusted name that I have looked up.

Keep me up to speed on your use


----------



## Elven (Aug 14, 2008)

growdammit said:
			
		

> From the limited knowledge I have on those products I think they would work for your application.  They are a trusted name that I have looked up.
> 
> Keep me up to speed on your use



well I am hoping to be starting to grow in about a week or two. just need to finish my build(small update tonight ) I am pretty sure I am going to use all of the Products at least the 3part gravity and purple. I may use bushmaster on my mothers or I may just cut the tops. might do one of each and see the difference. I am all about experiments. I am going to keep a really detailed grow journal when I do. So check my sig in a few weeks and see how I am doing.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 14, 2008)

Look forward to following your adventure!

Learn something for all of us and share, thats what I have been drawn to this site for!  

Cheers!...  I may have to finally go buy some too


----------

